# Towing a 35 ton splitter with a lawn tractor



## Kenster (Jul 30, 2011)

After bringing home my Huskee 35 splitter a few weeks ago, I bought a combination ball/pin trailer hitch from Lowes and installed it on my little Husqvarna lawn tractor.   Because the hitch sits so low, the splitter tongue angles down quite a bit and puts a lot of weight on the ball hitch.  It actually bends the hitch plate of the tractor down.   I'm wondering if there is a way to correct this problem.

I'm not a welder but perhaps have someone weld some support under the hitch plate on the tractor?

Come up with a way to raise the hitch ball so that the splitter can be pulled in a level position, thus balancing the weight better?

Maybe find a way to hang weights from the toe plate of the splitter in order to take weight off the tongue.

I'd like to be able to use this lawn tractor but I can always pull the splitter with my 8N tractor or my F-150.   The Husqvarna
would be a lot more convenient, though, especially if I want to split out in the woods.    

Any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## cptoneleg (Jul 30, 2011)

Must be alot of difference between the 22 and 35 ton splitters, the tongue weight for the 22 ton is I guess 35 to 40 lbs I put a 2" ball right on my JD and bugdy bugdy, no problem.


----------



## Thistle (Jul 30, 2011)

Before I sold it in Dec 2005,I used to tow my Speeco 20 ton with a John Deere 110 all around the property without any troubles.


----------



## Kenster (Jul 30, 2011)

The Huskee 22 is quite a bit lighter and maybe more balanced.  This 35 is very nose heavy at the tongue.    It sits at almost a 45 degree angle when on the tractor's hitch so it's putting a lot of weight on the hitch plate.


----------



## nate379 (Jul 30, 2011)

I bent the one on my Craftsman garden tractor so I welded a piece of 1/4" under it.  Ended up being that one a bit this year though, guess those trailer loads of wood where heavier than I thought!


----------



## fossil (Jul 30, 2011)

Absent a photo, I don't know what the hitch receiver (if any) looks like on your lawn tractor.  I do know that ball mounts are available with drops (or rises...just flip 'em upside down) in 1" increments up to at least 12".  If you don't have a standard 2" square receiver on the tractor, maybe this at least will spark an idea and with the help of a welder you can fashion something that'll work for you.  Rick


----------



## Kenster (Jul 30, 2011)

Fossil, there is no receiver.  The ball just bolts through a hole in a plate in the back of the little tractor.     If there is something that can bolt onto the bumper/rear plate that will raise the ball up several inches, that would work great.   If the ball was high enough that the tongue of the splitter was level, the weight would be more balanced and not have so much weight bearing down on the back of the tractor.    I'll have to go out and take some pics and post them.  
Right now I'm in the middle of a "Swamp Loggers" marathon.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 30, 2011)

Kenster said:
			
		

> Fossil, there is no receiver.  The ball just bolts through a hole in a plate in the back of the little tractor.     If there is something that can bolt onto the bumper/rear plate that will raise the ball up several inches, that would work great.   If the ball was high enough that the tongue of the splitter was level, the weight would be more balanced and not have so much weight bearing down on the back of the tractor.    I'll have to go out and take some pics and post them.
> Right now I'm in the middle of a "Swamp Loggers" marathon.



I'm not sure this helps but I found this, https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/54875/

zap


----------



## HJsimpson (Jul 30, 2011)

Just a word of caution. Be careful how high you have your hitch with a lot of weight on it. I have a husqvarna tractor and raised the hitch up about 6" for a trailer i have and worked fine until it had more weight at the front. On inclines or hard pulls it makes the front end very light. I was told after that to try and keep your hitch even or below your axle. Kinda scary to have one stand up with you with no warning.


----------



## Kenster (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks, HJ.  Good advise.   My property is pretty level everywhere that I might be pulling the splitter.  Mostly just out of the shed and over to the nearby work area but possibly out into the woods.  I don't think I'll be popping wheelies but I'll take care.


----------



## HJsimpson (Jul 30, 2011)

This is what i use on mine which works very well without bending.


----------



## Kenster (Jul 31, 2011)

HJ, did you fabricate that or buy it somewhere?   It looks good but doesn't alleviate the problem I have of huge amount of weight on the tongue if the tongue was angled down that low to sit on the ball hitch.    I really think I need something that will raise the ball height high enough so that the tongue will be close to level, and therefore, the splitter will be balanced.


----------



## HJsimpson (Jul 31, 2011)

I fabricated it myself after i seen a pic of one. No this wont help you when used like this but it accepts the hitch that fossil posted a pic of.


----------



## Mesquite (Jul 31, 2011)

Kenster said:
			
		

> HJ, did you fabricate that or buy it somewhere?   It looks good but doesn't alleviate the problem I have of huge amount of weight on the tongue if the tongue was angled down that low to sit on the ball hitch.    I really think I need something that will raise the ball height high enough so that the tongue will be close to level, and therefore, the splitter will be balanced.



If you had a hitch like that, just turn the ball the other direction to raise it up!!


----------



## GordonShumway (Jul 31, 2011)

Heres one that might give you an idea (not sure if tall enough tho) http://backyardgardener.com/gp/Gard...Accessories/Mad_Dog_Gear_Three_Way_Hitch.html


----------



## Kenster (Jul 31, 2011)

This looks to be just the ticket.

http://www.mowersdirect.com/Great-Day-LNPHH650/p3446.html


----------



## Kenster (Jul 31, 2011)

GordonShumway said:
			
		

> Heres one that might give you an idea (not sure if tall enough tho) http://backyardgardener.com/gp/Gard...Accessories/Mad_Dog_Gear_Three_Way_Hitch.html



Thanks, Gordon.   I don't think this one would give me enough rise to balance the weight, though.


----------



## TreePointer (Jul 31, 2011)

I've towed my Huskee 35-ton splitter with a *HITCHIN' POST  3-Way Hitch Plate* on my 2009 Husqvarna lawn tractor.   It's angled down a little, but tows just fine.  (I bought mine at Lowe's at a better price, but many stores carry this.)

Beware of something too high.  A tractor can walk out from under the weight and flip if the weight is too high.


----------



## Kenster (Jul 31, 2011)

TreePointer said:
			
		

> I've towed my Huskee 35-ton splitter with a *HITCHIN' POST  3-Way Hitch Plate* on my 2009 Husqvarna lawn tractor.   It's angled down a little, but tows just fine.  (I bought mine at Lowe's at a better price, but many stores carry this.)
> 
> Beware of something too high.  A tractor can walk out from under the weight and flip if the weight is too high.



That's exactly what I have on there now.  Bought it at Lowe's right after I brought the splitter home.   The weight of the splitter is bending the tractor's hitch plate causing the ball hitch to angle a great deal.   I'm afraid it will bend until there is major damage.   A higher rise hitch would hold the tongue more level and the weight would be better balanced so that there is not nearly so much weight on the tongue.    My land is very level so, with a properly balanced splitter, I don't think towing will result in a flip but it is something that I will be on guard against.  Thank you.


----------



## CTYank (Jul 31, 2011)

Ball height and tongue weight are INDEPENDENT of each other. IOW moving the ball up/down will have no effect on the tongue weight. (Within anything approaching reasonable.) That was one of the reasons behind the Reese equalizing hitch.
Your trailer (splitter) probably has tongue wt that's fine for car, even on the light side, which may be too much for your riding mower. Totally different ball-games. No easy answer visible here.


----------



## richg (Jul 31, 2011)

Kenster said:
			
		

> Fossil, there is no receiver.  The ball just bolts through a hole in a plate in the back of the little tractor.     If there is something that can bolt onto the bumper/rear plate that will raise the ball up several inches, that would work great.   If the ball was high enough that the tongue of the splitter was level, the weight would be more balanced and not have so much weight bearing down on the back of the tractor.    I'll have to go out and take some pics and post them.
> Right now I'm in the middle of a "Swamp Loggers" marathon.



Ken, 

I had the exact same issue as  you, and have both good and bad news for your. The good news is that there is a guy on ebay who makes exactly the product you are looking for. It is a heavy duty bracket that raises and extends teh ball, and it mounts to the existing hole on your tractor hitch plate. The bad news is that unless your hitch plate is massively reinforced, the bracket acts as a fulcrum and will bend the snot out of your hitch plate. I found this out the hard way. I removed the bracket and reinstalled the ball in the existing hole. My tractor is a John Deere LT133 which is one of their smaller models.


----------



## pen (Jul 31, 2011)

Kenster said:
			
		

> This looks to be just the ticket.
> 
> http://www.mowersdirect.com/Great-Day-LNPHH650/p3446.html



As others mentioned, if you do this find a way to add a suitcase weight to the nose of that tractor or you'll be getting a good view of passing jets.

pen


----------



## cptoneleg (Jul 31, 2011)

Looks like you need a bigger tractor or a smaller splitter, like that ford in your Avatar


----------



## Kenster (Jul 31, 2011)

cptoneleg said:
			
		

> Looks like you need a bigger tractor or a smaller splitter, like that ford in your Avatar



Well, I'm not going to go to a smaller splitter based on a towing issue.  This splitter is a lifetime commitment!

Yes, the 8N tractor in the avatar is a real tractor and will pull the splitter just fine and that may be the way I have to go but the Husqvarna is a lot more convenient, especially if I want to split in the woods.


----------



## triptester (Jul 31, 2011)

The problem with lawn tractor hitches is that most are not designed to handle tongue weight over 25#. In order to handle greater tongue weight the hitch needs to be adapted for the greater loads.
Attached are pics of the hitch I built that puts the weight and stress on the strongest points of thr tractor. It was built to park a 18 foot fiberglass boat in it's winter location that a truck could not maneuver. 
http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c20/triptester/lawntractorhitch001.jpg
http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c20/triptester/lawntractorhitch002.jpg
http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c20/triptester/lawntractorhitch004.jpg


----------



## Kenster (Jul 31, 2011)

Triptester, thank you for the reply.   My thoughts are that anything that raises the tongue so that the splitter balances on the fulcrum of the axle will take weight off the hitch.   Nice work on your fabrication.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jul 31, 2011)

I have even more tongue weight with my splitter, like 150 lbs or so.
I haven't found a solution yet, but it could likely involve a modified trailer dolly which takes the load off, and then it could be used to jockey it into position.


----------



## Kenster (Aug 1, 2011)

That looks pretty good but I need to work with what I have and not spend any more money right now except maybe a wee bit on the right hitch.


----------



## yooperdave (Aug 1, 2011)

ken, sorry to hear that you are having "troubles" moving the new to you splitter around. just want you to know that i will help you out with this problem you are having and offer to take the splitter off your hands permanently. next time you come through the u.p., coordinate a transfer time of that pesty 35 ton splitter from you to me and live life good once again!! 
don't mean to sound pushy, but do you think it could be soon as winters come pretty early up here...


----------

